# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Ayuda para la Defensa contra la prohibicion de pescar el black bass en el embalse de Iznajar, necesitamos apoyos

## juangenil

Buenos días ante la prohibición de la pesca del Black Bass en nuestro embalse querido de Iznajar por intereses particulares de ciertas personas La Consejería de Medio Ambiente nos ha impuesto unas normas sin sentido y que imposibilitan practicamente la pesca, el cual es hoby de muchos amigos de la zona asi como el mio, ante la reunión que tendra lugar en Rute el próximo día 30 por la tarde, para ver que actuaciones vamos a tomar los pescadores de la zona, rogamos nos echeis una mano quien buenamente pueda y quiera, para defendernos de esta injusticia, os paso también un enlace que va dirijido a dicha defensa el cual os pido que firmeis y paseis a otros pescadores para AYUDARNOS en nuestra lucha

http://www.change.org/es/peticiones/...share_petition

Un saludo y agradeceros de antemano vuestra ayuda y comprensión

Atentamente:

Juan Carlos de Encinas Reales (Córdoba)

----------

